# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  HIV test doen of niet?

## doto

Hallo,

Ik zit met een serieuze zorg... Een maand of 8 geleden heb ik éénmalig onveilige seks gehad met een escortdame (stom, ik weet het, maar het was een fantasie...). Ik ben sinds kort verloofd en begon me ineens erge zorgen te maken, want ik heb lichamelijke klachten die zowel symptonen kunnen zijn van een mogelijke HIV besmetting, maar aan de andere kant ook allen goed te verklaren zijn aan de hand van mijn levensstijl.

Af en toe stekende pijn in longen - ik ben een zware roker
Vaak zachte ontlasting (geen diarree) - ik eet zeer onregelmatig en vaak maar één keer per dag en daarbij drink ik iedere dag bier

Nu heb ik de soaaids advieslijn al gebeld en zij hebben mij in principe wel gerust gesteld met de mededeling dat de kans zeer klein is dat ik besmet ben geraakt (volgens hen is het tegenwoordig zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg voor je een besmette prostituee vind). Maar wel het advies gekregen om me te laten testen, zodat ik met een gerust hart kan gaan trouwen volgend jaar. Daarbij heb ik altijd onveilige seks met mijn vriendin (nogmaals, risico dat ik heb genomen door nu mogelijk mijn vriendin in gevaar te brengen is nog het stomst in deze hele situatie!). Maar bij mijn vriendin zijn geen klachten die kunnen duiden op een mogelijke HIV besmetting.

Wat ik hierbij ook wil vermelden is dat ik de klachten die ik hierboven noem ook al had voordat ik seks had met de prostituee, met name de ontlasting.

Het ene moment ben ik blij dat alles wel te verklaren is en het andere moment zit er toch dat stemmetje in m`n hoofd waardoor ik me toch hele erge zorgen ga zitten maken. 

Hoe groot achten jullie de kans dat ik ook daadwerkelijk besmet ben en wat betreft de HIV test, doen of niet? Ik twijfel namelijk erg, omdat ik bang ben voor de uitslag (ook al heeft de advieslijn me hierin wel gerust gesteld).

Gr. D.

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik zit met een serieuze zorg... Een maand of 8 geleden heb ik éénmalig onveilige seks gehad met een escortdame (stom, ik weet het, maar het was een fantasie...). Ik ben sinds kort verloofd en begon me ineens erge zorgen te maken, want ik heb lichamelijke klachten die zowel symptonen kunnen zijn van een mogelijke HIV besmetting, maar aan de andere kant ook allen goed te verklaren zijn aan de hand van mijn levensstijl.
> 
> Af en toe stekende pijn in longen - ik ben een zware roker
> Vaak zachte ontlasting (geen diarree) - ik eet zeer onregelmatig en vaak maar één keer per dag en daarbij drink ik iedere dag bier
> 
> Nu heb ik de soaaids advieslijn al gebeld en zij hebben mij in principe wel gerust gesteld met de mededeling dat de kans zeer klein is dat ik besmet ben geraakt (volgens hen is het tegenwoordig zoeken naar een speld in een hooiberg voor je een besmette prostituee vind). Maar wel het advies gekregen om me te laten testen, zodat ik met een gerust hart kan gaan trouwen volgend jaar. Daarbij heb ik altijd onveilige seks met mijn vriendin (nogmaals, risico dat ik heb genomen door nu mogelijk mijn vriendin in gevaar te brengen is nog het stomst in deze hele situatie!). Maar bij mijn vriendin zijn geen klachten die kunnen duiden op een mogelijke HIV besmetting.
> 
> ...


Kans op besmetting : op 'n schaal van 1 tot 10......... 5....
HIV test wel / niet doen ? op dezelfde schaal .......... 11....
Bang voor de uitslag ??..strookt niet bij jouw levensstijl....??

----------


## daisysaroma

Hallo D, 

Als je echt geruststelling zoekt zul je denk ik toch die test moeten laten doen.
Ik ben van mening dat als je zo dapper was om het zonder bescherming te doen je nu ook zo dapper zult moeten zijn om de uitslag onder ogen te moeten zien. En wellicht dat het meevalt, maar je vriendin in gevaar brengen is in mijn ogen best kwalijk zeker als zij van niets weet.
Dus ik wens je veel moed.
Geurige groetjes Daisy

----------


## sietske763

ik zou zeker een HIV test doen............
beetje dom dat je onveilige sex met je vriendin hebt gehad, zo zou je haar ook slachtoffer kunnen maken.
ik zou echt niet blij zijn als ik je vriendin was...........
beetje erg egoistisch.............

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Doto,

Om jezelf 100% zekerheid te geven zou ik zeker een test doen.
Ook zou ik dit verhaal delen met je vriendin, je vertelt volgend jaar te gaan trouwen en ik neem aan dat je niet het huwelijk in wilt stappen met dit grote geheim. 
Doe beide een test (leg het je vriendin uit zoals je hier ook deed, vertel haar dat het énorm dom was), de kans inderdaad klein op HIV maar je hebt ook een andere SOA op kunnen lopen, mocht je niks hebben heb je zekerheid en kun je stoppen met zorgen maken!

Succes bij het doen van de test, en deel dit zeker met je toekomstige vrouw!

----------


## christel1

Komaan jongens, als je oud genoeg bent om met een escort dame seks te hebben dan zijn jullie oud genoeg om naar jullie huisarts te gaan en een bloedafname te vragen en te laten testen op soa's en andere ziektes, ook HIV, is een fluitje van een cent, kost bijna niets en je bent volledig zeker... Niets berekenen, niets thuis doen, gewoon een buisje bloed geven ? en niet alleen voor soa's of HIV maar ook voor hepatitis A-B-C is zo een bloedtest iets heel goed, jullie willen toch niet dan jullie volgende partners besmet worden door 1 stommiteit ? Ik heb ook een zoon van 24 en die heeft geen onveilige seks maar die laat zich ook testen tegen soa's en HIV en maakt daar geen drama van of als jullie zo'n schrik hebben, word dan bloeddonor, daar wordt je bloed automatisch getest bij elke afname op HIV en andere aandoeningen, soa's en hepatitis en die laten je dan weten of je besmet bent of niet... en gebruik jullie verstand, 1 keer is genoeg om besmet te worden hoe jullie het ook draaien of keren, denk dat hier de vrouwen wel het sterke geslacht zijn die moeten veel meer doorstaan dan een gewone bloedafname, onder andere mammografie, echografie, uitstrijkje.. 
Groetjes

----------

